# Please think before you post!



## Joe Blow (17 January 2009)

Recently I have been contacted by a couple of ASF members who have wanted some of their posts removed. In some cases these posts have been the first post of a thread that has generated significant discussion. Removing these posts essentially meant removing the entire thread and depriving others of the useful discussion that followed.

I am starting this thread to remind everyone to please think before you post because I will not be honoring any requests like this in the future.

If you post on ASF you must accept that your posts are going to remain here be viewed by others as long as the site is still up and running.

The only reasons that posts may be removed on request is if they:


Contain factual errors that may cause others to be mislead.
Contain personal information about yourself that you no longer wish others to know.
Violate the law, the ASF Code of Conduct, Terms of Use or Posting Guidelines.

In some cases, posts may be edited by myself or one of the moderators rather than being removed in full, especially if they are the first post in a thread that has generated a significant amount of discussion or debate.

So please, *think very carefully before you post* and take advantage of the 20 minutes you have to edit your posts after you submit them.

Thank you all for your co-operation and understanding.


----------

